# I FREAKING DID IT!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I DID IT!!

Today I finished the Tour de Tulsa (http://www.tourdetulsa.com) I did the 50 mile race. Much of the terrain was hilly so it was a very challenging ride.

started at 8, got done about 3. Was delerious and almost scared on the way back. Confused, hot, out of it, pissed off, exhausted.

I would also like to add that I did the WHOLE ride, no vehicle taking me back. I did this ride without bike shoes and clips which would have made me much faster ( most people were using these) and made the ride much easier. I did this ride on a mountain bike, albeit a light one...although a good mountain bike it was still less effecient than a street bike. And I did this on four hours of bad quality, Xanax-induced sleep that was broken into two two-hour portions. And my period started somewhere in Sapulpa (one of the towns we rode to).

Also, I realized why bikers wear bike shorts instead of other kinds of shorts. Usually it doesn't bother me but oh...the friction of a long ride...

funny thing is, hours later, my muscles don't hurt! My dad went some of the way and although overweight and older he is usually way more able to do this stuff than i...and HE was sore and I wasn't. The only thing that hurts is the sunburn (a little) and the bumps that formed from bad shorts choices.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

....freakin cool. Congrats.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats person3 thats awesome!!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

blimey!

well done you!

yayness indeed


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks guys!

And yeah...for doing it at all Cloverstone...hahah...i just turned my mind off and chugged the redbull and was like "ok lets do it!" temporary insanity! woo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice one  Well done


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Good job person. My brother is into that 50 mile stuff, and its got to be killer. I'm proud of you. Very, very "diesel" of you.

Peace
Homeskooled :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

I retract everything I ever said about you. I now think you're insane.

:lol:

(congratulations!!!!)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

homeskooled- like vin diesel? haha i saw the pacifier recently and it was great

janine- i think i was legally insane by the time i got back into downtown tulsa. I was out of it, paranoid that people were following me on a lonely trail, paranoid that some guy walking by could suddenly run faster than i could ride and rape me, wanting a cigarette, and cussing out my dad on the phone when i finally called him because i was so tired. so yeah i was a bit insane. and then, i could still barely sleep afterwords! damn dp/anxiety.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

> i think i was legally insane by the time i got back into downtown tulsa


I have experienced this same thing on long rides or during times of physical stress (long workout periods, etc.) For me, I always chalked it up to an adrenaline rush and I'm basically expelling energy that was still wrapped up in me. The mind/body thing can do some interesting things - my guess is you were just tripping out on your body's own natural drugs.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, well done sweetheart !!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Kind of like Vin Diesel, Person. My roommate started me saying that. Whenever something is "diesel", its hardcore or really bada**. The word kind of makes you think of something tough, you know? And yeah, the Pacifier was pretty good, better than I expected. My favorite movie of his is The Chronicles of Riddick and Pitch Black - that character completely fits his gravelly deadpan.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Over here if you call a woman 'diesel' you'd get a slap...

(Diesel ****) :lol: Due to there tendencey to drive lorries/buses etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Good job, Melissa

MrMole: Is there an American/British slang dictionary? Because if there was an up-to-date one that covered the last 250 years, it would perhaps be one of the greatest writers' tools of all time. I must possess it.


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

Wow, good job!


----------

